# Blitz Fogger



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Another strange add-on


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I am thinking this would be pretty hard to get past the epa these days  

Can you imange using one of these, and how much pestasides you would sunk in to your body???


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
I was thinking the same thing but it says the blitz chemicals are safe to humans and pets. Although back then lead paint and asbestos was OK too.
I did see hand held foggers in HD recently.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

yeah back then it said nuclear fallout was ' a nuisance'...

times have achanged...


----------



## gxs01s (Aug 31, 2004)

Had one back in the early seventies. Worked pretty good.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

gxs01s
Welcome to TF!
Good to know there were no serious side effects after 30+ years! 
Do you remember how it was hooked up? The canister was mounted on the hood from what I can see in the pictures. Did you drill holes in the hood or did it clamp on in some way? How about at the exhaust?


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I knew an old fellow that used the chemical for the blitz fogger to kill skeeters at a swampy area of his farm. He used his pickup and ran a vacume hose in the cab and dropped it in the chemical container. It put out a huge fog from the tailpipe and would drift over the swamp. I doubt he got the chemicals on him but it did a job on the bugs.


----------



## gxs01s (Aug 31, 2004)

drilled the hood and attached with the clamps provided. For the exhaust drilled I think it was two 1/8'' holes and tapped in the small metal tubes provided. just hooked the rubber hoses from the tank to the tubes in the exhaust.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

When I initially bought my lace the previous owners left behind a JD 60(?) rider or maya be it was a 65, but anyway they left behind a 8hp JD rider mower. I figured great, but odds are it was left because it was 1 either wore out, or broken terminally, or two it was included in the price of the property or three they moved in to an apartment and did not get it sold before they moved......The correct answer was number 1. So already having a JD317 I played around with that rider, and it smoked so bad you could not see in front of you after about 10 minutes of use. I used straight 50# oil, and also played with adding chemicals for skeeters to the fuel and also into a tube fashioned around the muffler etc etc. It did hold the skeeters at bay for a little while.

The neighbor used to always add some chemical to his MF 135 that was supposed to keep inscects back. He swore by it, and bought it in 5 gal containers, which was added to the diesel fuel. He used it 365 days a year..........for many years.

he is long dead but his wifes new boyfriend uses the tractor around the place yet, and as much as it smokes I would only have to say it may be from using all that chemicals in it in its past. I hate to hear him crank it up as it means a foul smell like heavy traffic in the city once he is using it, and a heavy smokey cloud.........and mosquitos are just as bad.


Just how do those mosquito magnets work? Kind of pricey, but supposedly the ticket to keep the critters in check.


----------

